# Celebrity/famous cubers



## pipkiksass (Jan 24, 2014)

Could be a short-lived thread. After a new member cited Justin 'DUI in a Lambo' Bieber as an inspiration for getting into cubing, I was wondering if there are any other celebrity cubers, and how fast they are? There's a page on the wiki for this, but it's sparse at best!

These are the cubers I'm aware of, in speed order:

Reese Hoffa (has a sub-40 official single, whoop)
Will Smith (has a televised 55.xx solve)
Justin Biebby Biebby Bieeby (ooh) (sub 2:00)

There _MUST_ be more, surely? There's some incredibly geeky actors out there, and people who were kids in the 80s are now 'of an age' when they could be politicians, world leaders, etc..

Oh and, apologies to Dan Brown, but I don't think Dan Brown is famous, despite what the wiki says.

If anyone knows of anyone interesting, we could update the Wiki. Whoop once again!


----------



## KongShou (Jan 24, 2014)

Me


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 24, 2014)

KongShou said:


> Me



The famous northern mathematician and cube vendor? Known for his inappropriate relationship advice and disapproval of nonsensical pseudo-science?

That's from your wikipedia page!


----------



## TDM (Jan 24, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> Will Smith (has a televised 55.xx solve)


If you're talking about this "solve", the F2L is obviously completed before the timer even starts.


----------



## Dapianokid (Jan 24, 2014)

I used to solve the cross first before I solved in front of people, before I stopped caring about seeming fast to noobs.

I would bet a whole batch of cookies that Will Wheton, Joss Whedon, Matt Smith, Chris Hardwick (The OTHER Hardwick, from The Nerdist), and Niel DeGrass Tyson have all at least attempted, with the first three almost certainly having been successful.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 24, 2014)

Derren Brown had allegedly done something Rubik's Cube related in a show.

Numberphile likes them as well, there are 5 videos on their channel with a feature on the 3x3x3 (and a sneaky appearance background appearance in every other video.)


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 24, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Derren Brown had allegedly done something Rubik's Cube related in a show.
> 
> Numberphile likes them as well, there are 5 videos on their channel with a feature on the 3x3x3 (and a sneaky appearance background appearance in every other video.)


numberphile is great!
yeah there was one video about the superflip algorithm
it explained all about gods number and stuff like that
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yF2J39Xny4Q


----------



## JackJ (Jan 24, 2014)

Aaron Craft, senior PG from Ohio State and almost certainly NBA bound averages about 60 seconds.


----------



## angham (Jan 24, 2014)

There's a video of them recording family guy in the studio and Seth MacFarlane has a solved pyra on his desk
I can't find the video though unfortunately

EDIT:
Here
it's at 0:55


----------



## Mikel (Jan 24, 2014)

Tyson Mao, Reality TV star, has solved a Rubik's Cube.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 24, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Tyson Mao, Reality TV star, has solved a Rubik's Cube.



This made me laugh for some reason.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 25, 2014)

My dad told me either Brooke or Robin Lopez can cube. Can't remember which. They are NBA players in case you didn't know.


----------



## NoobyCuber (Jan 25, 2014)

I want to become a famous actor and educate them less intelligent people who believe that Will Smith and Justin Bieber are "good" at solving cubes.


----------



## Meshack (Jan 25, 2014)

DJ Redfoo can solve the cube. He can also bld and apparently solved the cube behind his back at the American Music Awards in 2011. The solve was done backstage at Hasbro's gifting suite.


----------



## piyushp761 (Jan 25, 2014)

Michael from Vsause1 has shown cubes from the 3x3 to 7x7 on his channel. Some of the bigger once has the centers solved. So he may know how to solve them. And if you dont know who Vsause is... Shame on you!


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jan 25, 2014)

TDM said:


> If you're talking about this "solve", *the F2L is obviously completed before the timer even starts*.



but...



Erik Akkersdijk said:


> Getting lucky is not a crime.


----------



## Cubiquitous (Jan 26, 2014)

I googled Seth MacFarlane Rubik's cube, and it lead me on this journey:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eE7XyQrWDlg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYs_GCy9PRk


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 26, 2014)

Am I an elitist a** hole for disliking the common misconception that solving the rubiks cube is directly related to intelligence? Maybe it was just the Will Smith videos haha, but people always associate the ability to solve a cube with one's intellectual superiority. Of course the people who sat down and literally solved, created, discovered the algorithms and concepts to solve a cube have to be fairly intelligent, but the majority of us are simply good at spacial reasoning and memorization!


----------



## WhatIsRubiks (Jan 27, 2014)

I know that the singer lights can solve a cube in about 2 minutes or so. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7J8Qrr8XOM

I saw this on muchmusic like 4 years ago and remembered it when I saw this thread...lol


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 27, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> Am I an elitist a** hole for disliking the common misconception that solving the rubiks cube is directly related to intelligence? Maybe it was just the Will Smith videos haha, but people always associate the ability to solve a cube with one's intellectual superiority. Of course the people who sat down and literally solved, created, discovered the algorithms and concepts to solve a cube have to be fairly intelligent, but the majority of us are simply good at spacial reasoning and memorization!



I think, if anything, this pint of view (which I share) makes you ANTIelitist!


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 27, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> Am I an elitist a** hole for disliking the common misconception that solving the rubiks cube is directly related to intelligence? Maybe it was just the Will Smith videos haha, but people always associate the ability to solve a cube with one's intellectual superiority. Of course the people who sat down and literally solved, created, discovered the algorithms and concepts to solve a cube have to be fairly intelligent, but the majority of us are simply good at spacial reasoning and memorization!



While what you was is entirely true, many algorithms are computer-generated.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 27, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> While what you was is entirely true, many algorithms are computer-generated.



I think he was referring to Fridrich, Petrus, et al., who developed their algs without computers. Didn't they?!


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 27, 2014)

> While what you was is entirely true, many algorithms are computer-generated.



I said


> the people who sat down and literally solved, created, discovered the algorithms and concepts to solve a cube have to be fairly intelligent



If there are algorithms that were generated by computers, then I am not talking about them. I am only talking about the people who have discovered their own algorithms as to give them credit.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 27, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> If there are algorithms that were generated by computers, then I am not talking about them. I am only talking about the people who have discovered their own algorithms as to give them credit.


Someone figured out how to write programs to generate algorithms, and they were pretty smart too...


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 27, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Someone figured out how to write programs to generate algorithms, and they were pretty smart too...



valid point! my apologies for veering off course on this thread it was entirely my fault I realized. Will Smith is one of my favorite actors to be honest. Not only is he good at acting, but he can play roles like the Fresh Prince, as well as roles like the Will Smith in I Am Legend. The fact that he can solve the cube is indeed a fascinating fact I was unaware of.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 28, 2014)

piyushp761 said:


> Michael from Vsause1 has shown cubes from the 3x3 to 7x7 on his channel. Some of the bigger once has the centers solved. So he may know how to solve them. And if you dont know who Vsause is... Shame on you!



If you can't spell "Vsauce" right, shame on you! XD sorry I had to do it.

I also feel like I'm not particularly intelligent for being able to solve the cube. I feel like plenty of people who aren't highly intelligent could solve a cube just fine. Although they probably tend not to be attracted to the idea of it so much since cubing has a kind of geek stigma attached to it.

Not that I'm not intelligent. I'm shmart bro. D:


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jan 28, 2014)

Possible Bo Burnham, the comedian. He references it a few times in his latest show "What."


----------



## speedpicker (Jan 30, 2014)

Ed Milliband, leader of the UK Labour party (for non uk readers: the major UK political party who arent in power at the moment, but are the "other" one of the big two, think Republican/Democrat) can/did cube: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/politics/ed-miliband/8972383/Ed-Milibands-Rubiks-cube-record-makes-him-strategist-or-copycat.html


----------



## NoobyCuber (Jan 31, 2014)

TysiPhoneHelp (or 0TyMoss0 on his vlog channel) on YouTube, if you know who he is, owns a V-Cube 3 and I think he said in a vlog once that he can/used to be able to solve a 3x3.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 31, 2014)

PewDiePie can solve the cube!


----------

